# 'Greengages' Salisbury



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

As an occasional visitor to Salisbury over many years, latterly the only place to get half decent coffee was the guy in a converted Citroen van on the market. Happily Greengages, which has been trading for four years or so, has recently taken its coffee offerings to a new stage. http://www.greengagessalisbury.co.uk

In March they got a Linea PB3 and offer a house blend and guest from Round Hill in Somerset. They also offer Aeropress too. Tasting notes for both coffees are on a blackboard. Food looks very tasty too, though was only there for a quick espresso!

Definitely well worth a visit.....or several if you're reasonably local.

Ian


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool thanks for the tip, I leave fairly nearby so will give it a look.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for this - have been missing a decent shop here! Went there today and had a lovely couple of espressos, one house blend and one guest, both from Round Hill, both excellent. They were served with a cold cascara (brewed hot and cooled apparently) which worked very well. Barista (sorry I didn't get his name) was enthusiastic and helpful, despite being very busy, and the food looked good. Partner had a green mint tea which she said was excellent too. Will definitely be going back!

Colin


----------

